# Arrrgggghhhh I'm confused!!!!



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just found out about the whole ACC, Bucky's Boneyard, Mr. Skeleton, and Skeleton Store.

I don't understand it and I have no idea how to get the stuff I need now!!!

I need skulls, hands, eyes, and who knows what else. However I don't like the idea that I'm having to order from different people and paying more for shipping and not getting the ACC prices or at least close to what we were paying. This really sucks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be carrying as much of the products as I can.
I hope that i can offset the costs as much as i can.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please hurry. I need prop parts


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope so, Jeff. I used to pay about $95 each for a bucky, after shipping. And now the average I see is $130, and I'm not sure if shipping is extra on that...if so that's another $25 each...


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Jeff can you get the stands for the full size buckies?


----------



## mrskeleton (Feb 25, 2008)

*MrSkeleton replies regarding product availability*

Below is a correspondence to TearyThunder. 
It also serves as a good explanation of the evolution in the industry affecting the Bucky Boneyard line or products.

Hi TearyThunder 
Thanks for your mail and for your continued interest in the Bucky's Boneyard product line. It is a deep compliment to know that the products have such a significant marketplace following.

I'd like to take a minute to explain the transition in product availability that has occurred since ACC discontinued most of the Bucky line.

Recall that beginning in mid 2006, ACC began discontinuing the Bucky line and eventually rolled off all but 6 products. Over the course of those 18 months and as product was being discontinued, MrSkeleton.com was being developed to maintain the line under a business to business supply model, marketing the discontinued products to retail dealers, web retailers, and OEM manufacturers.

As ACC evolved in their marketing of the Bucky Boneyard line, In December 2007, ACC announced an association with Skeletonstore.com. This firm was selected to represent the Bucky Boneyard items retained by ACC. Regarding your pervious access to the line, If you enjoyed dealer status as a home haunter with ACC previously then your active account may have translated over to Skeletonstore.com.

For the parts, accessories and discontinued items, MrSkeleton.com is a business to business supplier only. We are not set up to transact business with end users. For your convenience, we have 15+ dealers now selling the old BBY line and other retailers are in the midst of re-establishing the product to their web sites and storefronts. Some of these resellers, including fellow HauntForum member *Frighteners Entertainment *specifically cater to home haunters.

Thanks again for the mail and do check out the dealers list on the Mrskeleton.com website.

Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton.com


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Evolution????? It sounds more like more of a big mess with too many people to go through just to get the things we need. Now instead of just ACC, we have FE, who has to purchase from Mr. S, who goes through ACC and whoever else. I personally don't like the situation and am no longer interested in anything that is Mr. Skeleton or ACC (Wolters Kluwer) anymore. I have decided to take my business elsewhere and use other alternative products available.

Also thank you Jeff Nix for the email titled "Test to MrSkeleton.com" and the attachment sent with it. I had already seen the aged bucky torso and am not interested in it OR you using my email for a test email or anything else.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

We probably should start looking for alternatives. I know they are out there, I have seen a few. Just need to remember where. If FE hooks us up, I am good. Else....


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I purchased 3 buckies from the skeleton store while attending Transworld in Las Vegas. The price was around $75 each. True, this is an increase from last years show special of $60 but like everything else imported from China, prices rise as our dollar falls. If you call them during an event that they are attending, they may give you the show pricing on phone orders. Worth a shot...


----------



## mrskeleton (Feb 25, 2008)

Spookineer said:


> I purchased 3 buckies from the skeleton store while attending Transworld in Las Vegas. The price was around $75 each. True, this is an increase from last years show special of $60 but like everything else imported from China, prices rise as our dollar falls. If you call them during an event that they are attending, they may give you the show pricing on phone orders. Worth a shot...


Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton.com 
It is unfortunate that a reasonable and comprehensive explanation of the current landscape for the old ACC products results in a flame post. While It is understandable that people may be personally angry by the turn of events, it is equally reasonable to ask that they don't shoot the messenger!

Honestly, no one wanted to see the dissolution of the ACC products at those great prices&#8230;

Spookineer accurately hit the nail on the head about the CHINA problem.. and it is directly related to the bucky products. Here's why (and how)

The ACC business model for Bucky allowed anyone who called & asked to become a "dealer" - as a result, most sales were 50% less than retail value. With margins already painfully low, raw materials kept rising, the Dollar continued to lose value in China, the fuel prices effectively tripled and continue to rise, China labor reforms continue to squeeze US based importers and the list goes on&#8230;

Combined, there was a quadrupled whammy on the ACC biz model which worked against an already reduced margin due to discounted sales. *This model could not be sustained and that is why it no longer exists. *

I do not hear much on the forums about the economic impact the world economy on our chosen hobby but I can assure you that just as certain as props are predominantly made of petroleum products, and much of it is imported, we have seen just the beginning of price increases and declining or cancelled availabilities of goods at favorable market prices. Will it level out? Who knows? Will there eventually be no haunter market for the petrol based bucky? Who knows? What is sure is that there have been 4 price increases over the past 18 months. Many suppliers have absorbed about half but many have no choice but to raise prices. It is a marketplace cause and effect.

Not good news to be sure but again, don't shoot the messenger and try to appreciate that had not MrSkeleton.com not committed to the discontinued product from ACC, approximately 20 items plus, these items would not be commercially available today from anyone at any price.

Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton.com


----------



## mrskeleton (Feb 25, 2008)

TearyThunder said:


> Evolution????? It sounds more like more of a big mess with too many people to go through just to get the things we need. Now instead of just ACC, we have FE, who has to purchase from Mr. S, who goes through ACC and whoever else. I personally don't like the situation and am no longer interested in anything that is Mr. Skeleton or ACC (Wolters Kluwer) anymore. I have decided to take my business elsewhere and use other alternative products available.
> 
> Also thank you Jeff Nix for the email titled "Test to MrSkeleton.com" and the attachment sent with it. I had already seen the aged bucky torso and am not interested in it OR you using my email for a test email or anything else.


Teary, To clarify, if you were a dealer at ACC, contact Skeletonstore.com about your status, If you want the discontinued line, go to one of many available resources, not just one.

As for the test email, You contacted me&#8230; I added your email to my list&#8230; I will now remove it and you _*may*_ get an auto confirmation of my having done that too. I sincerely hope that you find what you need and good luck with your projects, 
Regards, Jeff Nix @ MrSjkeleton.com


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

mrskeleton said:


> Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton.com
> It is unfortunate that a reasonable and comprehensive explanation of the current landscape for the old ACC products results in a flame post.


Jeff Nix:
TearyThunder doesn't need me do defend her, but it's unfortunate that the honest expression of someone's reasonable and valid disappointment in a bad situation is off-handedly labeled a "flame post."


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is a link to my post when I was confused. I ordered skulls for paper mache and had absolutely no problem with anything from the Skeleton Store: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10726
Got skulls at good price and arrived in timely manner.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

mrskeleton said:


> Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton.com
> It is unfortunate that a reasonable and comprehensive explanation of the current landscape for the old ACC products results in a flame post.


Mr. Nix, I am far from flaming in any post of mine. Keep in mind you are the one accusing someone of something they are NOT doing. I have an opinion on the situation and have a right to post my opinion as long as I follow forum rules. You accusing me of flaming is something that is not allowed on the forum if I understand the rules correctly.



mrskeleton said:


> While It is understandable that people may be personally angry by the turn of events, it is equally reasonable to ask that they don't shoot the messenger!


I do believe since you have your hand in Mr. Skeleton you are more than just a messenger in this situation. You are a representative of the company. Being in management and working for compaines in the past I know that hearing the negative and positive comes with the position.



mrskeleton said:


> Not good news to be sure but again, don't shoot the messenger and try to appreciate that had not MrSkeleton.com not committed to the discontinued product from ACC, approximately 20 items plus, these items would not be commercially available today from anyone at any price.


Hmmmm....



mrskeleton said:


> If you want the discontinued line, go to one of many available resources, not just one.


How can their be so many other resources if it wasn't for MrSkeleton these products would not be available? It sounds like MrS just wants their hand in the honey pot to me. JMNSHO



mrskeleton said:


> As for the test email, You contacted me&#8230; I added your email to my list&#8230; I will now remove it and you _*may*_ get an auto confirmation of my having done that too. I sincerely hope that you find what you need and good luck with your projects,
> Regards, Jeff Nix @ MrSjkeleton.com


Now why on earth would you add me to your mailing list when you said that I 
couldn't purchase directly from MrS and that it was a business to business supplier. I would think that meant I would have no dealing with you directly so there would be no reason to keep my email for anything.

***********************************************

On a further note I do understand that the prices are rising on just about everything. I have no problem with that at all but that's not the issue I have here. I feel that MrS is taking advantage of the situation because they know we want and need these parts for props. Forcing us to go to a retailer is driving the prices up for us. Also I don't believe the the prices should be as high as they are. I also don't believe there's reason for gas to continue climbing like it is but that's a totally different subject.

Also SkeletonStore is not getting my business either since it's involved with ACC and this whole mess. Not to mention they only carry 4th bucky skulls that I would use (I don't do the entire skeletons.) I will just purchase foam skulls if I need them in the future.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

I have heard positive responses from people that have done business with all of these companies.

And since I am paying more for virtually everything I buy this year, from gasoline to food, I am not surprised at the increases for buckys etc.

If only I could get my truck to run on junk mail. That alone seems to be impervious to inflation.

Course it would probably make my truck sick if I did find a way to use it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You can buy directly from the http://www.skeletonstore.com/

And you can get cheaper prices. If you check now it will list the prices alot higher as what you can get.

Below is a link that you can tell them that you used to buy from acc and that you would like the price break. They will of course honor that. You can get skulls for around 6 bucks.

http://www.skeletonstore.com/Page.bok?template=currentresellers


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds good....
Maybe stuff will start being made in the USA again????


----------



## mrskeleton (Feb 25, 2008)

*Reply from MrSkeleton 5/22/08*

Uncle and tonguesandwich... Thanks for the understanding on the issues.

In some cases, explanations of why things are the way they are well beyond the scope of forum posts. This cannot be understated for importing and the costs associated with the manufacture of petro based goods such as the Bucky line.

Still, it is a good practice for any supplier to communicate well with their customer base and answer questions that may be common concerns for all. 
It is for this reason that MrSkeleton.com will soon be developing an update blog just so we can keep the community up to date on any dynamic affecting the marketplace.

For example, I just learned (and am seeking double confirmation) that the Blucky, widely sold by Oriental trading's wholesale division, Fun Express, has discontinued the Blucky from its wholesale line but it still is marketed on the retail side at Oriental trading. Why would this be? This is a classic "follow the money" whose explanation _is an example_ of the reason that we will be publishing a blog to explain. In short, the blucky is a popular item, it sold wholesale for around 7.95 or less depending on volume, but the retail side of the house sells it for 19.96. Their business model rather sells at retail than wholesale, increasing net margin. Also the rep did say that the blucky will be offered "during the Halloween season on special", what ever that may mean. Blucky dealers have likely stockpiled the model and may possibly be raising their price based on the known published retail cost. This should not be construed as a supplier "taking advantage". The fact is, when their supply runs out, their new re-supply acquisition will be at 19.96 or not at all. The same is true of the Bucky line. It exists now at a market favorable price that is affordable to the end users while affording the supplier a fair market margin. For MrSkeleton, that is a wholesale margin which is significantly less that the retail margin. .

Blucky buyers can take this news one of two ways: they can seek to understand why it happened and make creative adjustments or they can get angry and rip the supplier for pulling the item from the low margin sales offerings. The takeaway here is, which of these position better serves the buyer and the supplier?

The bottom line to this idea is that some things don't last forever and unfortunately, Buckys at 75.00 is one of them. As uncle has reminded us. "Since I am paying more for virtually everything I buy this year, from gasoline to food, I am not surprised at the increases for buckys etc.".

Some in the home haunt community believe that the Bucky price was 60.00. It was not. 60.00 was offered in conjunction with occasional Halloween sales and trade show specials, for limited time, and required a 10 unit purchase to a single address. So in this real world example, there wouldn't be any circumstance under which Bucky price was or should be 60.00.

Thanks for your time to read this follow up explanation. Any further news on this subject I will save for the coming blog. I'l post the blog's home here on HauntForum as well. If anyone has any specific questions, feel free to call me at 678-748-5722 or email me at [email protected].

Jeff Nix @ MrSkeleton.com


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think oriental trading has done it the other way around. I was going to buy a few bluckies this week (they were discounted to $7.95 on OT's site). I just checked. They are no longer available. I checked FunExpress.com and found them. Since I can't buy wholesale I can't buy from there.

Mr. Skeleton is right, it is all about economics, Supply and Demand and Opportunity Cost. Companies are in business to make money. Home Haunters are not. The higher the prices go for the products we need to put a neighborhood haunt together, the less likely we are to buy them. So we either build what we need or we stop haunting.

The frustrating part of this is that we used to be able to buy directly from the manufacturer (who incedently contracts to a factory in China). Now we have to buy from a retailer who has to buy it from a wholesale supplier (b2b), who buys from the manufacturer who contracts to a factory in China. By virtue of the fact that there are now twice as many steps in this process, of course the final cost to the home haunter will be higher.

The sad part is, because of the demand ACC could not handle the orders they discontinued Bucky's Boneyard, and outsorced to Skeletonstore & Mr.Skeleton. We actually caused this if you think of it.


----------



## mrskeleton (Feb 25, 2008)

*Email clarification - Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton.com 5/22/08*

Jeff Nix - In a reply which should be beneficial to all, I will explain some valid points that Teary has raised. 

TEARY asked... Now why on earth would you add me to your mailing list when you said that I couldn't purchase directly from MrS and that it was a business to business supplier. I would think that meant I would have no dealing with you directly so there would be no reason to keep my email for anything.

Jeff Nix - Teary, on the email question, as a courtesy, we add all email addresses to some list whenever someone contacts us, as you did. Your email was populated to consumer list wherein you would have received our company newsletter that updates product information, dealer specials, gathering & show appearances, all related to the Bucky items that you requested information about when you first emailed me. 

***********************************************

TEARY responded... "On a further note I do understand that the prices are rising on just about everything. I have no problem with that at all but that's not the issue I have here. I feel that MrS is taking advantage of the situation because they know we want and need these parts for props. Forcing us to go to a retailer is driving the prices up for us. Also I don't believe the the prices should be as high as they are. I also don't believe there's reason for gas to continue climbing like it is but that's a totally different subject".

Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton is not taking any advantage. No opportunity exists for us to do so. We are however responding to marketplace changes in step with, but different from ACC's response to it. To explain, manufacturer prices have risen 26% since Marilyn's last published list of mid 2007. Mrskeleton has absorbed half of that real world increase and raised our prices by only 13%. Some dealers will elect to pass that increase on while others will elect to absorb it.

The fact that MS is a B2B supplier does not constitute us forcing buyers to the retail market. ACC has forced that shift by virtue of their exit from the market. It was simply not possible for ACC to sustain a viable business model by selling the end users at wholesale prices. ACC also drop shipped for free, absorbing the cost of that service which further eroded their margin.

Ours is simply a different business that recognizes and seeks to restore / re-establish a viable dealer network that ACC was unable to maintain by selling everyone at wholesale. Our model will establish the product's actual value in the marketplace and the end user will confirm or reject that value. We believe the Bucky line fills a viable marketplace niche that can endure marketplace adjustments whether they be based in escalating raw material prices or alternative distribution methods. 


Also SkeletonStore is not getting my business either since it's involved with ACC and this whole mess. Not to mention they only carry 4th bucky skulls that I would use (I don't do the entire skeletons.) I will just purchase foam skulls if I need them in the future.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think if you look at this simple I think if companies can make it cheap and easy for the home haunter to buy, then they will of course make money. But if they make it hard to buy products where you have to buy 10 items just to save a dime, then I just can't imagine them making too much from the home haunters. Because Home Haunters are just that, people with homes. Most don't have alot of money to be buying 10 skeletons. Make it cheap and easy to buy and the home haunter will come. Make them buy 10 units when they only need one, well, good luck...


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I think if you look at this simple I think if companies can make it cheap and easy for the home haunter to buy, then they will of course make money. But if they make it hard to buy products where you have to buy 10 items just to save a dime, then I just can't imagine them making too much from the home haunters. Because Home Haunters are just that, people with homes. Most don't have alot of money to be buying 10 skeletons. Make it cheap and easy to buy and the home haunter will come. Make them buy 10 units when they only need one, well, good luck...


I whole heartedly agree. Especially when the home haunter, which was likely a major portion of the consumer base for the bucky line, is not concerned with anatomical accuracy. Why pay 2 to 3 times as much for a bucky skull when a styrofoam knockoff from Target that was only a buck or two more than the Bucky's Boneyard price looks "real enough"?

By alienating that large quantity of "nickle and dime" customers in order to improve profit margins rather than adjusting an organization internally to improve revenue without affecting cost to your customers is a recipie for disaster.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

mrskeleton said:


> Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton is not taking any advantage. No opportunity exists for us to do so.


Oh really????

http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=theanatomystore

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160217849463

I am guessing your carpet company and real estate company isn't doing good because the market is down and you need money for your Studebakers 

It looks to me that you don't care anything about us haunters. It seems to be about the all mighty dollar and not consuming much of your already precious time considering you have your hands in everything it seems.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

As you can tell by TearyThunder's comment that we Haunters looking for deals and giving us 10 pages of explainations isn't going to make us buy. All it is going to do is make us look down on you and of course look for a better source for our skeletons. We are not wanting to know all the reasons why you can't, we want to know all the reasons why you can.


----------



## mrskeleton (Feb 25, 2008)

*Maybe this will help!*

Hi DeathTouch... and Koumajutsu.. you make very good points.. While I appreciate your observations, its not possible to follow up in sound bites. You have to be willing to understand why the BBY market has changed so dramatically.. the best explanation unfortunately cannot be delivered in a few choice statements. That said, I will try refrain from "Ten pages of explanations" while yet still serving the purpose of a comprehensive reply. It's not designed to "make you buy" as you state. It's purpose if assure that there is minimized misunderstanding about the evolution of ACC.

I won't review previous well intentioned explanations but it is needful to clear up and add to your last posts: Teary's Prop Engineer stated&#8230; "_By alienating that large quantity of "nickle and dime" customers in order to improve profit margins rather than adjusting an organization internally to improve revenue without affecting cost to your customers is a recipe for disaster._

It was never the intention of ACC to alienate any of its customers when they discontinued the BBY line. Likewise, it is not the intention of Skeletonstore or MrSkeleton to alienate any of its customers. ACC was simply unable to "adjust their organization internally". In their case, selling all BBY product at dealer wholesale did in fact prove to be a recipe for disaster. They simply could not justify maintaining the scale of their sales operation with the slim margin provided via wholesale. This is business 101 and their evolution out of the market best exampled why wholesale to the public does not work. .. Maybe I've over explained again but for those readers who may appreciate solid explanation over a cold shouldered non-responsive brush off, thanks for your understanding and support. (we do care about the home haunters too!)

*Death Touch: *MrSkeleton is working on a home haunter type offering suggestion to our dealers. We will try to reach back to those who fell between the gaps during transition from ACC. There may be some lesser qualifications needed, such as a web site or some organization structure required in order to qualify for discounted sales. Again, to all who enjoyed dealer status, Skeletonstore is honoring that status now. Your dealer number should cross over to their program.

"Ten pages" notwithstanding, were I to ignore all of your valid questions & concerns, I'd expect no reason for you to have any confidence in the new suppliers of Buckys Boneyard. While I cannot directly speak for Marilyn or ACC, I can tell you that she was disappointed when ACC got out of the bones business. She loved working with the community and regrets any inconvenience caused by this marketplace shift. The silver lining to this cloud is however that at least the product did not completely disappear. The end user may change but the product has survived.

And for Teary&#8230; I personally operate TheAnatomyStore. It sells main line educational models. In your examination of the items, you've likely noticed that TheAnatomyStore does not sell or offer any of the 4th quality Bucky items. This is by design. Before the change at ACC, we were long term dealers (as resellers) of ACC bucky products. Before ACC discontinued the line and MrSkeleton picked it up, TheAnatomyStore did market the Halloween line. In full integrity with the dealer network and their end users it no longer does this. While it's true, we could conceivably retail against our own dealers at significant advantage, we have demonstrated our commitment as a B2B supplier not to fragment the dealer network's market my competing directly with them. It may also interest you to know that ACC still does market some of the 4th Quality bucky line on their main site, at full retail.

Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton.com


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

mrskeleton said:


> And for Teary&#8230; I personally operate TheAnatomyStore. It sells main line educational models. In your examination of the items, you've likely noticed that TheAnatomyStore does not sell or offer any of the 4th quality Bucky items. This is by design. Before the change at ACC, we were long term dealers (as resellers) of ACC bucky products. Before ACC discontinued the line and MrSkeleton picked it up, TheAnatomyStore did market the Halloween line. In full integrity with the dealer network and their end users it no longer does this. While it's true, we could conceivably retail against our own dealers at significant advantage, we have demonstrated our commitment as a B2B supplier not to fragment the dealer network's market my competing directly with them. It may also interest you to know that ACC still does market some of the 4th Quality bucky line on their main site, at full retail.
> 
> Jeff Nix - MrSkeleton.com


So let me get this straight......you just stopped selling ACC Halloween stuff? It appears that you are still selling/dabbling in it. You see, if somone was to search your completed listing you would find recent auctions that say otherwise:

FEMUR, Human reproduction Budget quality PROP halloween 

and

Human skull party favors hallowen Small skulls 12

Not to mention selling 1st quality buckies at $76 is hurting the ones selling the 4th quality ones to haunters.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

mrskeleton said:


> It was never the intention of ACC to alienate any of its customers when they discontinued the BBY line. Likewise, it is not the intention of Skeletonstore or MrSkeleton to alienate any of its customers. ACC was simply unable to "adjust their organization internally". In their case, selling all BBY product at dealer wholesale did in fact prove to be a recipe for disaster. They simply could not justify maintaining the scale of their sales operation with the slim margin provided via wholesale. This is business 101 and their evolution out of the market best exampled why wholesale to the public does not work. .. Maybe I've over explained again but for those readers who may appreciate solid explanation over a cold shouldered non-responsive brush off, thanks for your understanding and support. (we do care about the home haunters too!)


Lets make no misconceptions of the BBY "line", it was a collection of Chinese novelties and a method to recoup losses by selling off what would otherwise be scrap material. It's fairly obvious what has happened. These "scrap" materials became a major part, if not majority, of sales. Naturally, the logical step would be to turn those scraps into a viable product line. However, I immediately spotted the same mistakes I've seen time and time again. The most obvious of these is the lack of a change in the product itself. I understand that you have no direct control over ACCs manufacturing process, but you obviously have some influence seeing as you either conned the corporation into giving you exclusivity, or you have friends in high places (judging by your demeanor with what you likely refer to as "the clientèle" of this forum, I doubt you have many friends). Regardless, the 4th quality product line is still produced with 1st quality materials on 1st quality molds. A company genuinely interested in their consumer would do at least the simplest of improvements. For instance, switch to retired molds from the first quality line, the home hanuter is less concerned with the intricate detail that the Bucky provides. Also, switching to a lower cost material, such as an ABS plastic or other material not suitable for the medical industry, but ideal for more suited for those who paint, cut, drill, and glue to these parts.

This and I haven't even gotten into improvements that can be made to the factory floor that would improve efficiency and thus lower cost. I could go on and on about what I've learned in the last 6 months to a year while I watched the company I work for use these very methods to transform from a corporation with millions of dollars in debt, and a customer base that's not only resistant to price increase, but hostile about demanding price DECREASE, to a corporation in the black and expanding internationally.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I dealt with Buckies Boneyard in the past, now I deal with The Skeletonstore. Nothing has changed except who I talk to on the phone and the prices somewhat. I have nothing but praise for the Skeleton Store. They made it a seamless transition for the home haunters who dealt with Marilyn at BBY in the past. I will continue to do buisness with them as I am not a reseller, _just_ a home haunter. Although I understand and appreciate Tearys frustration, and sympathize with everyone who is feeling the bite of increasing prices as our dollar swirls in the toilet bowl, geeze O pete, let's not Kill the messenger.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I myself certainly doesn't want to turn this into more than what it isn't, but quality has really gone down hill, and in a recent purchase from the skeleton store I was shocked at the quality of their products. I had ordered a skeleton swing and when it arrived it was undoubtedly damaged. They of course sent me another one at no charge, but it too was damaged. As you can see here by the pictures. I can't believe the quality in some of the products, which should of course be better supervised. The skeleton store did send me my money back minus shipping, something that left a little of a bad taste in my mouth but at least they will willing to fix the problem and not give me a lot of babble. That is why I would probably choose their services over others.

I certainly had no intent to insult you Mr.Skeleton with my quote "Ten pages of explanations" which you might had taken negatively. But as a vendor I hope you find complaints from TerryThunder or myself more of a tool to make your business better than taking it as a direct insult to you or your company. If it were my company I would take the customer's complains to heart and fix the problems instead of making it worse by explaining your side of the story. Customers don't want to know your side of the story, they want the product without complications or explanations that don't sound like random chatter.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Spookineer, it's not so much about the money for me. It's the business practices of Mr Nix. I was more than happy to leave it be when Jeff said he was working on getting the products with as little of an increase as possible. It when Nix put me on his mailing list, posted an email to me here, AND accused me of flaming that it became more for me. 

After doing a bit of research and finding out a little about Nix I formed my opinion of him. IMNSHO, he's trying to make the most money by doing the least amount of work. He has already proved that to me by selling BBY products in his ebay store. Not to mention the other variety of business ventures he's involved with. If his portfolio wasn't all over the place then I may have formed a different opinion of him. It's doubtful though considering his interaction with us on the forum.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I guess it looks like Nix is kissing up because he has screwed up. This is what he's sent:


The subject line is "Mr Skeleton - Personal update to Kristy 6-6-08"


Hi Kristy, I am updating now this previous set of mails... 

Two quick things... 

First, I have put out a dealer survey and asked if there is any energy for them to offer and conduct discount sales to home haunters, build groups, gathering organizers and their assistants. The response is positive and I am working on a program now. 

When done, there will be some level of discount available to these groups but the exact % will be determined by their collective input. I would be interested in getting your opinion as well. 

Second, Let me know if you were unable to gain a dealer account with Skeletonstore. I am in a position to get you access to dealer prices for your personal family use only. Please don’t share this offer; it is a personal favor from me to you.

Please don’t distribute these working ideas in progress until they are developed. When ready, I will let you know at the same time as the dealers know. 

Once published and public, If you’d be inclined to tell the groups via the forums then that would be appreciated. 

Many Thanks 
Jeff Nix 
MrSkeleton.com


----------



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

TearyThunder, I empathize with you. Have you, (or anybody) found viable alternative for Blucky's. I am new to haunting so I never had a haunter's account with ACC which leaves me with very few options.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not sure, but Oriental Trading may still have bluckys (not buckys) on sale.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/application?namespace=main

Check for free shipping codes too. Google it.


----------



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry, I meant buckys, not bluckys. Looking for something on the more anatomically correct side.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And if you find any let us all know. We're all in the same boat here.


----------

